# Hilfe bei Polfilter Auswahl



## Stoer (9. Aug. 2012)

Hallo,
ich brauche Eure Hilfe !
Für meine Kamera "*Canon Powershot SX 40 HS* will ich mir einen Skylight- und einen Polfilter zulegen.
Worauf muß ich achten ? 
Gibt es Filter mit Gewinde und Bajonettverschluss, weil ich an meiner Kamera vorne kein Gewinde habe ?
Wozu benötigt man Adapterringe?
Da mir Canon Filter zu teuer sind, wollte ich mir welche von Hoya oder von Hama holen. Was haltet Ihr von diesen Herstellern ?
Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einem HTMC- und einem HMC Filter ?


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (9. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe bei Filterauswahl*

,

ich rate Dir zu B&W Filtern die sollen ganz gut sein, aber günstig sind sie auch nicht. Natürlich gibt es auch die von Hama zum kleinen Preis aber da soll es deutliche Qualitätsunterschiede geben.
Meine 50D hat vorne am Objektiv ein Innengewinde für den Filter/ Nahlinse. Schau mal ob Du da wirklich keins hast.


----------



## Stoer (9. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe bei Polfilter Auswahl*

Hallo,

habe mir heute über Amazon B+W Filter, Hama und Hoya Filter bestellt.
Will mal die gesamte Bandbreite ausprobieren.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (9. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe bei Polfilter Auswahl*

also hast Du ein Innengewinde ?

Berichte mal deine Erfahrungen


----------



## zuppinger (9. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe bei Polfilter Auswahl*

Hallo Peter, die Idee mit dem Ausprobieren ist sehr gut. Aber für welches Gewinde hast du es denn bestellt? Oder willst du sie nur davor halten. Das funktioniert wohl nicht. Wie 69pflanzenfreund69 schon geschrieben hat, sind die Filter eigentlich für Wechselobjektive der Spiegelreflexkameras (oder neuerdings eben auch für Spiegellose) gedacht. Die besagten Gewinderinge sind nur für die Anpassung gedacht. Ich habe mir für den größten Durchmesser den Filter gekauft und für alle anderen Objektive habe ich die Reduzierringe. Das entfällt natürlich bei dir, daran brauchst du keinen Gedanken verschwenden. Berichte mal welcher dir am besten gefällt.

Ich habe gerade gesehen, dass du einen Skylight bestellt hast. Wozu? Der reduziert an der See oder im Hochgebirge die starke Sonneneinstrahlung. Das wird am Teich keine Wirkung zeigen. Verzichte darauf und nimm einen besseren Polfilter, der bringt wirklich was!


----------



## Stoer (10. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe bei Polfilter Auswahl*

Hallo Zuppinger,
jetzt macht`s Du mir etwas Angst. Ich dachte die Filter passen bei mir-dann brauch ich wohl noch Adapterringe !?

Na ja, ich lass sie erst mal kommen.
Den Skylightfilter wollte ich zusätzlich zum Polfilter haben. Dieser soll äuivalent zum UV Filter sein und gleichzeitig als Objektivschutz dienen.
Meinste, ist Quatsch ?


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (10. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe bei Polfilter Auswahl*

hier übrigens noch nen Testvergleich


----------



## ron (11. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe bei Polfilter Auswahl*

Hallo Peter,

vielleicht hilft das hier weiter:

http://www.flickr.com/groups/canonsx40hs/discuss/72157628218494185/


----------



## StefanBO (11. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe bei Polfilter Auswahl*

Hallo,


Stoer schrieb:


> Gibt es Filter mit Gewinde und Bajonettverschluss, weil ich an meiner Kamera vorne kein Gewinde habe ?


Das dürfte genau so wie bei meiner alten Canon Powershot S2 IS sein. Am Objektiv ist nur ein Bajonettverschluss für Aufsätze. Wenn du fremde Filter (mit Schraubgewinde) verwenden willst, benötigst du einen Adapter auf ein Standard-Schraubgewinde.

Die gibt es original von Canon:
FA-DC67A - Filteradapter - für PowerShot SX1 IS, SX10 IS, SX20 IS, SX30 IS, SX40 HS

Nur aus Kunststoff, deshalb oft mit schlechten Bewertungen. Persönlich hatte ich (beim Adapter der S2) kein Problem damit.

Günstiger sind die Adapter von Fremdherstellern, und teilweise auch in besserer Qualität (Metall). Z.B.:
Kiwifotos LA-58SX30 Adapterring (Adapter, Filteradapter) für Canon Powershot SX40 HS SX30 IS 58mm
Adapter zur Verwendung von 58mm Filtern und Vorsätzen für Canon SX30 IS, SX40 HS



Stoer schrieb:


> Ich dachte die Filter passen bei mir-dann brauch ich wohl noch Adapterringe !?


Einen Adapterring wirst du ohnehin brauchen. Aber dann muss auch noch der Filterdurchmesser zum Adapter passen. Üblich sind für die Canon anscheinend 58 oder 67mm. Wenn die kleineren 58mm auch im Weitwinkelbereich reichen  (keine Randabschattungen), sind die passenden Filter i.d.R. etwas günstiger.


----------



## zuppinger (11. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe bei Polfilter Auswahl*

Noch mal zum Skylight: Hier eine kurze Beschreibung http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skylightfilter
Du kannst bequem darauf verzichten. Wenn schon Schutzfilter, dann UV-Sperr. Die sind farbneutral (Sky kann rötlich wirken!) und preiswert. Sind die Filter schon da? Dann schau dir alles in Ruhe an. Wir können dann immer noch Einzelheiten durchsprechen.


----------



## Stoer (13. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe bei Polfilter Auswahl*

Hallo,
vielen Dank für Eure zahlreichen antworten und Links.
Ich komme der Sache schon Näher.
Also 67 mm Filter sind gekommem, natürlich zu groß. Will mir heute einen Adapterring besorgen.
Was ich aber immer noch nicht begriffen gabe:
*Welche Filtergröße soll ich nehmen 58 mm oder 67 mm ?????????????????*


----------



## Stoer (13. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe bei Polfilter Auswahl*

Also, wenn 58mm ausreichen schicke ich die 67mm Filter wieder zurück.


----------



## Christine (13. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe bei Polfilter Auswahl*

Hallo Stör,

Du musst doch nur die Antworten, die man Dir gibt, lesen:



StefanBO schrieb:


> Die gibt es original von Canon:
> FA-DC67A - Filteradapter - für PowerShot SX1 IS, SX10 IS, SX20 IS, SX30 IS, SX40 HS
> 
> Nur aus Kunststoff, deshalb oft mit schlechten Bewertungen. Persönlich hatte ich (beim Adapter der S2) kein Problem damit.


Und da passen dann die 67er Filter drauf und somit auf Deine Kamera!


StefanBO schrieb:


> Günstiger sind die Adapter von Fremdherstellern, und teilweise auch in besserer Qualität (Metall). Z.B.:
> Kiwifotos LA-58SX30 Adapterring (Adapter, Filteradapter) für Canon Powershot SX40 HS SX30 IS 58mm
> Adapter zur Verwendung von 58mm Filtern und Vorsätzen für Canon SX30 IS, SX40 HS


Und da passen dann die 58er Filter.

Ergo -- erst Adapter, dann Filter!


----------



## Stoer (14. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe bei Polfilter Auswahl*

Hallo Blumenelse,
leider ist das nicht so einfach wie Du das zitierst, also fange ich noch einmal ,von vorne an.
Auf meine Canon passen sowohl Filter der Größe 58 mm oder 67 mm ! Dafür gibt es verschiedene Adapterringe, o.k..
*Aber warum gibt es zwei verschiedene Filtergrößen (58 / 67) ?**Gibt es da Vor- oder Nachteile ?*


----------



## Christine (14. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe bei Polfilter Auswahl*

Hallo,

nunja - es gibt ja auch Leute mit mehreren Kameras - da ist manchmal sinnig, sich auf eine gängige Größe festzulegen, um nicht alles neu kaufen zu müssen.

Ein kleinerer Filter schränkt natürlich den Lichteinfall ein, aber ob das bei den leistungsfähigen Kameras von heute noch relevant ist?  

Allerdings haben die von Canon sich vielleicht was dabei gedacht, die Kamera mit einem 67mm Objektiv auszustatten. Sonst hätten sie ja auch ein kleineres nehmen können.

Außerdem war es bisher in der Optik immer so: "Je größer, desto schwieriger und teurer die Herstellung".


----------



## StefanBO (14. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe bei Polfilter Auswahl*

Hallo Peter,
eigentlich ist das schon so einfach, wie es beschrieben wurde. Ich versuche es noch einmal anders formuliert (angelehnt an deine "Einwände"):

An deine Canon passen gar keine Filter mit Schraubgewinde, egal welcher Größe! Sie hat eine Art Bajonettanschluss, der nur an einigen wenigen Canon-Modellen dieser bzw. ähnlicher Bauart Verwendung verwindet. Deshalb bekommst du auch nur wenig Zubehör, das sich direkt an diesen "Bajonettanschluss" arretieren lässt.

Du musst dir also einen Adapter kaufen, um Schraubgewinde verwenden zu können. Diese Adapter gibt es für dein Modell auf 67 und 58 mm. Aber auch ein Adapter auf 62 mm wäre möglich, ist nur anscheinend nicht auf dem Markt. Und größere wären auch möglich, aber wohl teurer und sperriger.

Die Filter müssen mindestens so groß wie das Objektiv (bzw. der entsprechende Lichteinfall) sein, damit es zu keinen Randabschattungen kommt. Weshalb Canon sich für den größeren Adapter entschieden hat, kann ich nicht sagen. Eventuell sind 58mm doch schon etwas knapp, so dass in der stärksten Weitwinkelstellungam Rand  ein Qualitätsverlust mess- oder sogar sichtbar ist. Grundsätzlich lässt die Abbildungsleistung zum Rand hin nach ... Aber das wäre ein Thema für sich, vielleicht hat ja ein Fotofreak einen passenden Link zur Hand ...


----------



## Stoer (14. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe bei Polfilter Auswahl*

Hallo Stefan,

habe noc h mal eifrig gegoogelt.
Also es ist wie Du sagst, 58mm ist möglich, 67 mm ist besser wegen Vignettierung.
Es war nur sehr schwer vernünftige Bajonettadapter zu bekommen. Der von Canon hat vernichtende Kritiken bekommen. Leider mußte ich mir jetzt bei Amazon diesen bestellen
http://www.amazon.de/Delamax-Filter...=sr_1_6?s=ce-de&ie=UTF8&qid=1344950148&sr=1-6
da es bei Amazon keine 67mm Filteradapter aus Metall gibt.
Das mit dem Bajonettverschluss ist der größte Sch.....
Habe beim Kauf leider nicht darauf geachtet.


----------

